# Carbon Concepts seatpost?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Anybody used one? Looking at the zero setback carbon one to use as an alternative to the Thompsons I now use. Been stuck with the Thompsons because I like the adjustment system over any others I've found and they are about the lightest. But the Carbon Concept says they are lighter and also not extreemly expensive. Anybody have one and care to comment on build quality, ease of adjustment, durability, comfort?
I posted on the components forum, also.
Don Hanson


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I havs a CC seatpost on two of my bikes and one of their carbon stems on my road bike. Both work great. The zero offset post uses a clamp a lot like the Thomspn post. Overall I'd say the Thomson is a great value.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Anybody used one? Looking at the zero setback carbon one to use as an alternative to the Thompsons I now use. Been stuck with the Thompsons because I like the adjustment system over any others I've found and they are about the lightest. But the Carbon Concept says they are lighter and also not extreemly expensive. Anybody have one and care to comment on build quality, ease of adjustment, durability, comfort?
> I posted on the components forum, also.
> Don Hanson


What is light? I had a New Ultimate which is alloy and it weighed 93 grams. I AX-Lightness Europa runs lighter at 85 grams center over in carbon.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

j.knight said:


> I havs a CC seatpost on two of my bikes and one of their carbon stems on my road bike. Both work great. The zero offset post uses a clamp a lot like the Thomspn post. Overall I'd say the Thomson is a great value.


Thanks, I do like the Thomson clamping system and how it actually works over time. Yeah, JuanMore, I know there are lighter components than these two brands in discussion but I try to balance 'works well" with "weighs little" . The infinite adjustability of the Thompson post combined with durable adjustment bolts and proven strength keeps me coming back to that brand..but I guess I will try the Carbon Concepts post next..I do like the slight decrease in saddle buzz with a carbon post on Chip-N-Seal road surfaces, but I also like to fine-tune my saddle adjustments without settling for...'close enough' due to pain in the butt adjustment hardware.
Thanks for the feedback
Don Hanson


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Both are two bolt posts so they set up and adjust just as easy as the Thomson.


----------



## richardnogonwithears (Nov 14, 2006)

I have two and have no problems. I cut mine down as they recommended and it's perfect.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I do like the slight decrease in saddle buzz with a carbon post on Chip-N-Seal road surfaces,


Unless you ride a compact frame with tons of seatpost sticking out that's not gonna happen.


----------

